# Bacon weave??



## smoknrookie (Aug 28, 2008)

I am wanting to do the bacon weave on my next fatty, can anyone give me the how to on it?? It looks like it would be difficult to do, is it??


----------



## wutang (Aug 28, 2008)

Grothe1000 did a bacon weave tutorial
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20945
Very good pics and info


----------



## mrsb (Aug 28, 2008)

Check out this thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ht=bacon+weave


----------



## mrsb (Aug 28, 2008)

Jinx, you owe me a coke!


----------



## wutang (Aug 28, 2008)

Great minds think alike


----------



## okie joe (Aug 28, 2008)

The weave is easy, follow the link,


----------



## smoknrookie (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info all I will give the link a look and see if I can give ti a shot, it does give the fatties an overall finished appearance..Thanks again


----------

